# DIY Birth Pool?



## ika

Hiya, 

I was wondering if any other type of paddling pool could be used instead of a birth pool in a box? Just trying to save a few £'s! 

Ika x x


----------



## lozzy21

As long as its deep enough i dont see why not.


----------



## milkmachine

you can pick up other brands of birth pool off ebay reaaaallly cheap :D


----------



## kiwimama

I would have thought most paddling pools would be too shallow. Also I think you would want the sides to be nice and strong to hold the weight of a person or two sitting on it so they can give you some support.


----------



## KandyKinz

I've been to births we're they've used just regular kids pulls.... but you may have to do some searching to make sure you get one cheap enough.... as we're ending the summer now it's the perfect time to find some deals


----------



## milkmachine

paddling pools are also thinner plastic? so it might be a good idea to include that in your research too. you dont want to end up with water all over your house due to a punctured pool


----------



## ika

:flower: Hiya, 

Thank you for your replies :flower: I've had a good look into it and can't find a paddling pool that is deep enough (only mahoosive ones that I'd have to put in the garden :rofl: - I think not!!) and as you say, the sides don't appear anywhere near as strong. Going through the leaflets I have from my Antenatal class at the weekend I've found a 15% off voucher for the NCT shop and they ship free over £70 so theres a bit of a saving. I've looked into Ebay, but I think I've left it too late now and need something fairly quickly! 

Thanks for your help, 

Ika x x


----------



## milkmachine

good luck :D


----------



## ika

Thank you! Just found a 20% off voucher amongst my masses of baby related paperwork so thats made quite a saving! :thumbup: So, its ordered! Eeeek! This is all getting a bit scary!! x


----------



## milkmachine

not scary, exciting ;-)


----------



## JenStar1976

I'd say that you're better off having a proper birthing pool - the grip handles on the sides came in very handy!!! xx


----------



## winegums

hey hun for my baby i bought a paddling pool. it had nearly the same dimensions as the birth pool in the box and big thick sides. Me my OH and our son all fit in it easily and used it in the summer when it was hot, and even when we were all leaning on the side it stayed upright!!! I've spoken to midwives and they say they say that birth pools are a bit of a rip off and in the past women have given birth in makeshift pools, the sea, lakes, rivers, the bath etc it really doesn't matter as long as YOU are comfortable. Make sure it's tried out before the birth xx


----------

